# Looking for a Good Yogurt



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm looking for a good, gentle yogurt with Lactobacillus Acidophilus and Bifidobacterium Sp. I don't want something (with too many strains) that's going to make me so gassy that it embarrasses me and interferes with my work.A while ago I ate a Non-Fat Plain yogurt (lets call it Brand "A") which had only these 2 strains in it. It worked wonders and then something happened and it stopped working. I'm not sure why because I was feeling so good I stopped recording in my IBS diary for those few weeks -- big mistake.I was going to try the Brand "A" yogurt again but the manufacturer changed the packaging and formulation of their products. The new version of the plain yogurt doesn't list any active bacteria strains on the new packaging.I can assume 2 things:1) It still has the 2 strains but manufacturer forgot to put it on the packaging.2) There are no active strains in the new version.Now, I eat another Plain Yogurt (Brand "B") daily which has L. Acidophilus. It works OK but it's doesn't give me the same decrease in IBS symptoms that I had for those few weeks. I'm guessing that's because it doesn't have Bifidobacterium Sp.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiTaking a stand alone suppliment that contains only Bifidobacterium will do teh same job as teh yogurt in a round about way. Ian


----------

